# James Levine



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

The end of an era. @MetOpera announces James Levine will retire after 40 years as music director.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Farewell Maestro Levine, you've done yourself proud.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


>


This.
Bring on :*Yannick Nézet-Séguin*


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Sadly, Mr. Levine has suffered from severe health problems over the last several years. For some time they were described as mainly back problems and there was truth to that, but the greater problem that terminated his career was more likely, advancing Parkinson's disease. However, what a great and rewarding career it has been!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do hope they are going to open the archives and releasing al his opera performances on DVD:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the traditional staging of The Met and his baton conducting.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

He was (and is) a great one, no doubt.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

He for a long time was my go to opera conductor. If I saw his name on the CD or DVD, that was enough. His Holst Planets is still my favorite recording of the piece. His Le Nozze Di Figaro with Ferruccio Furlanetto and Don Giovanni with Samuel Ramey from the the early 90s are my favorite performances of those pieces.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Levine and the Met orchestra did a wonderful _Eroica_ on CD, backed up with the Schubert 8th.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

His Verdi operas were very good. As were his Mozart operas.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 13, 2016)

I am now revisiting his Der Ring Des Nibelungen with Ludwig, Jerusalem, Morris. I found the stage superb, not to mention the emotions his Die Walküre Act III provokes. His Siegfried cannot be left behind, so his Das Rheingold.

His Mahler and, as SalieriIsInnocent said, his Holst's The Planet is worth mentioning as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> I am now revisiting his Der Ring Des Nibelungen with Ludwig, Jerusalem, Morris. I found the stage superb, not to mention the emotions his Die Walküre Act III provokes. His Siegfried cannot be left behind, so his Das Rheingold.
> 
> His Mahler and, as SalieriIsInnocent said, his Holst's The Planet is worth mentioning as well.


His first ring is a visual monument for a long time to come :tiphat:


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't forget hos Schumann with the BPO and his Tchaikovsky ballet suites.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Kenneth said:


> I am now revisiting his Der Ring Des Nibelungen with Ludwig, Jerusalem, Morris. I found the stage superb, not to mention the emotions his Die Walküre Act III provokes. His Siegfried cannot be left behind, so his Das Rheingold.
> 
> His Mahler and, as SalieriIsInnocent said, his Holst's The Planet is worth mentioning as well.


One of my favorite Rings, along with Chereau/Boulez.


----------

